# bruising on thigh...squats?



## urbanski (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi gang. I am stumped. I've been getting recurrent bruising on my right thigh, over my VL, for 2 months. Today I noticed the bruising creeping northward, along the front edge of the TFL (pic). Now today was squat day. Is it possible that squats, just by the trauma and fascial expansion, can cause bruising?
My working sets are all 225+, far heavier than 1 year ago where i didnt have this issus. 

I'm on Stoked/AX (for PCT), and Cissus currently, no other bruising, and no other supps.

thanks gang!


----------



## Skib (Jun 24, 2009)

sure it's not from resting heavy dumb bells on your thighs when doing other lifts?


----------



## urbanski (Jun 24, 2009)

that was my first thought. kicking DBs up for inclines. but nothings ever shown up on my left, and its more lateral to where i rest them. the timing of this new bruise was also related to squats today.


----------



## quadluver (Jun 24, 2009)

Skib said:


> sure it's not from resting heavy dumb bells on your thighs when doing other lifts?



This makes sense because a bruise is a contusion, which is cuased by a "blunt force". Squats don't destroy your blood caps.


----------

